# écouter la FM sur une enceinte ou une station d'accueil-dock



## Rollmops (12 Juillet 2016)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce qu'avec un Ipod Nano on peut écouter la *FM* sur une enceinte ou une station d'accueil-dock ?

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_"Capter la bande FM

L’iPod nano utilise le cordon des écouteurs comme antenne. Pour cette raison, vous devez connecter les écouteurs à l’iPod nano afin de recevoir un signal radio. Pour bénéficier d’une meilleure réception, assurez-vous que le cordon n’est pas emmêlé ou enroulé._

_Il n’est pas possible d’écouter la radio à l’aide d’un accessoire Bluetooth."_


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
L'iPod Nano ne peut pas capter la FM en étant connecté via le port lightning (ou dock pour les anciens), cependant c'est possible en utilisant un cable jack pour le raccorder à l'enceinte (certaines équipé du port lightning comportent également une prise jack à l'arrière).


----------



## Rollmops (14 Juillet 2016)

Merci 

Et en bluetooth si l'enceinte est prévue pour ?


----------



## Oizo (15 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
La réponse est dans ton premier post, je cite : "_Il n’est pas possible d’écouter la radio à l’aide d’un accessoire Bluetooth."_


----------



## Lauange (17 Juillet 2016)

Salut avec le petit modele (carré), tu peux écouter la radio en le branchant sur une enceinte mais avec le cable jack/jack. Cela fonctionne.


----------

